# Contact number for CAE



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi, 

Hope someone can help, in the process of moving and have packed away any correspondence from CAE and as they are due to send me out a letter I want to make sure they send it to my new address to avoid any delays.

Does anyone have the phone number for them?  The booking number or a secretarial no?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

The main number is 02838334444,they should be able to put u thru to correct department!!

Jenna xx


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

02838612003 ask for Mary or Fiona, that's straight to fert clinic line x


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks girls, forgot to get back to you!  Got it changed, hopefully it won't cause any delay!


----------

